# Newb Help On Clothing



## Ears (Oct 12, 2010)

I've long planned to get into snowboarding, but university and living in a particularly flat stretch of the east-coast has kept me from it. But having recently graduated, and having the chance to move somewhere for work has opened up some options. I've researched boots, boards, and whatnot, but long before buying a board, I feel I should buy some mountain worthy clothing.

What do I need? (I've got good socks, and thermal underwear....lol)

WHat's the standard most people wear? (I know some people ride in jeans, others wear hoodies, etc..... I'd like to know what is best situated for someone just starting out, who needs all the basics)


Any particular brands to look at? I'm already going to stick out on any hill simply due to crappy skills, but i'd rather not dress in a way that draws undue attention. (I don't want to look like a poser, or a complete newb....)


And any other advice is appreciated!


----------



## cpt_usa (Sep 30, 2010)

don't ride in jeans. yeah some people do, but especially as a first timer you will be spending a lot of time on your ass. cold, wet jeans are not fun. get a pair of snow pants, a jacket, gloves, and a hat. that's the minimum. depending on how cold it is, you might need more layers underneath. also, goggles or sunglasses are a good idea.

don't worry about buying a lot of expensive gear to start out with. spend the money on lift passes, rentals, lessons etc., until you are sure about committing to the sport.

a good place to buy some gear (on sale!) would be www.departmentofgoods.com


----------

